# Pregnant cat beng sick-please help



## somalis (May 24, 2005)

She conceived on the 18th April,last night she was being sick,and again this morning quite a few times,can this be a sign of labour?

Isnt it to early for her to go into labour? I make it that she is a week away from her due date


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, she still has a week to go. I assume you mean she is throwing up? I have never seen my cats do that at the start of labor. Is she gobbling her food, or eating a different food? If not, perhaps it would be best to take her to the vet. This is not a good time for her to get ill, of course. I wish you well.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Don't worry*

If it is only vomiting she is a week away nothing to worry about I went to the vet about that today with my pregnant kitty Callie.


----------

